# Reel Seat Turning



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

I have two Penn Tuna Sticks that have loose reel seats, they turn when pressure is applied. Wondering what is the best glue to use and what approach I should use to glue them in place. 

Thanks,

Wayne


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't know if it is the best way or not ?, but in the past I have carefully drilled a small hole towards the top and bottom of the reel seat, and put epoly in it worked great for me. but it wasn't on that particular Rod.

Kevin


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

I bought a pair of these no-name light trolling rods off eBay and had the same thing happen. The whole reel seat rotates, and pulling off the grip to try and glue it properly would destroy the rod. I was going try to do exactly what the gentleman above mentioned with one of those syringe-applicator epoxy tubes. I'll be doing that this upcoming weekend and I'll post back results.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*If this is a solid glass rod---*

Drill a hole completely through the blank and pin it with a aluminum or bronze nail. Inside the reel seat, you won't compromist the strength of the rod a bit.
If the epoxy doesn't work on a hollow glass rod, pin it.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I would do what Ken said. It will permanently fix the problem. I do it all the time for customers with older rods


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Agree with these guys. I use aluminum rivets or male-female screws available from the hardware store.


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Pin it*

Thanks, everyone for your help. I'll get out the drill and pin it, already have some aluminium rod that should work just fine.
Wayne


----------

